# Elgin Twin Bar Four Star



## Iverider (Jul 30, 2013)

Just picked this up last Saturday at a local auction. The listing at the auction mentioned a "Motorized bicycle" and had a Girls Higgins colorflow that was very incomplete and sort of screwed up. I went thinking I'd spend $100 on the higgins and part it out because it had a nice springer that I could use on my own colorflow. That bike went for $200+ so I dropped out. The motorized bicycle went for over $100 and was an early 80s Huffy with an in frame friction drive motor of unknown condition. Neat, but not my bag.

I saw the Twin-bar when we walked up to the mass of people looking at all of the gasoline and oil co. memorabilia and thought to myself..."wonder what that'll go for" just knowing someone in the crowd knew exactly what it was, after all, someone dropped north of $800 on a 24" Gasoline sign that was pretty surface rusted.

That was not the case. I outbid the other guy and got "Choice" and took the Twin and a Western Flyer. They regrouped and reopened the bidding for the other two bikes, a nameless cantilever frame with an interesting lugged frame with twin top tubes and a girls Cleveland welding. All of the bikes were rough and rusty, but the last two cost me $2. Buck-a-bike? Nice.

So here are a few pics of how it appears as bought minus the grass that was wrapped around the hubs.

So far my list of things to find are
lights and crossbar mount
Bottom Bracket Shroud
Rack and Battery pod
Rear Fender
Correct Chainring (although I think the Hawthorne ring looks pretty cool)

My initial goal is to get it rolling and riding again, then make it more correct as I go.

Does anyone have experience repairing headshrouds? Mine is cracked and missing some small chunks. Since they're painted I guess it would be ok to use an epoxy putty, but If there is a better way, I'd love to hear it.

I've found a low temp solder that is supposed to work on pot metal, but this stuff is so thin, I don't really want to chance it although it would only be around 350 degrees F.

Also, if there is anything glaringly incorrect, please let me know. Thus far I feel like the chainring is the only thing that needs to be removed, but I'm not familiar with this model. 




















A guy at the auction said he would be interested in it when I got it fixed up. I asked him his budget and he said $200. I have no idea what I have here is actually worth in this condition, but I know it's a little more than that!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think you pretty much have a handle on what you need. You got your work cut out for sure though! Some of those parts aren't easy, or cheap. The last set of headlights and crossbar I saw go for close ot $800! I believe someone here reproduced the shroud in resin and the Peters have repo'd the pods. So are you gonna do a full resto? This one will surely be a labor of love. Good luck and keep us posted. V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (Jul 30, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I think you pretty much have a handle on what you need. You got your work cut out for sure though! Some of those parts aren't easy, or cheap. The last set of headlights and crossbar I saw go for close ot $800! I believe someone here reproduced the shroud in resin and the Peters have repo'd the pods. So are you gonna do a full resto? This one will surely be a labor of love. Good luck and keep us posted. V/r Shawn




Not sure if I'll go full resto, crusty rider, or reversible custom (meaning I wouldn't do anything undoable to the bike but take liberties with color, rack, wheels, tires etc. 

If I can get a rear fender that'll be enough for now.

Guess I'll contact chestnut hollow and see what they have available in the way of shrouds.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2013)

you gotta do before and after pics on this project!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 30, 2013)

I do have a lead on the shroud twin lights if you need it, I know one of the hardest parts to find will be the torpedo casing for the bb the shroud looks like she might be shot but, jb weld might do the trick. Your also missing the correct sprocket it should have the 3 ring slot sprocket or the solid steel sprocket,  your lucky you have the handle bars btw. your also missing the egg rack. thats a hard one to find as well. all in all sweet bike cant wait to see it done.

Nick.

EDIT:  your bike is also made by Murry.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 30, 2013)

Is either sprocket "Correct" Or were they different per model year. I haven't really bothered to look for the serial number just yet. I like the look of the solid ring personally.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 30, 2013)

with what i see it most likely was a solid sprocket, I rarely see the three ring sprocket on twins and I think it was a very late touch on the twins so it being that its probably a 38-40



Krautwaggen said:


> Is either sprocket "Correct" Or were they different per model year. I haven't really bothered to look for the serial number just yet. I like the look of the solid ring personally.


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 3, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> with what i see it most likely was a solid sprocket, I rarely see the three ring sprocket on twins and I think it was a very late touch on the twins so it being that its probably a 38-40




Correct - should be a solid sprocket.  Needs alot but if you do it proper you will have a truly magnificent bike!  One of the best in my opinion


----------

